# There are fat girls everywhere!



## seabee (Jun 2, 2004)

I live in a college town.  All the girls are hot but fat.  They wear clothes like Brit...short tops and low, tight ass pants...lots of extra meat hangin out.  IS THIS COOL???

I think this look is the new "bad girl" look.  Being fat is friggin popular!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> IS THIS COOL???


 no it is not. There aren't enough unpussified guys out there like me to let these bitches know they look like shit and need to cover up. We aren't supposed to comment on that, its too PC. These women are strong and brave instead or whatever other garbage they are feeding us. I don't want to see that crap, man or women. If you are fat and out of shape, don't flaunt it please. Its not popular with any guys I know I tell ya what!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you happen to live in Texas? lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> no it is not. There aren't enough unpussified guys out there like me to let these bitches know they look like shit and need to cover up. We aren't supposed to comment on that, its too PC. These women are strong and brave instead or whatever other garbage they are feeding us. I don't want to see that crap, man or women. If you are fat and out of shape, don't flaunt it please. Its not popular with any guys I know I tell ya what!



LOL.  I don't think it's a matter of being PC or not.  It does not take a man to talk to someone like shiat.  Neither is a right nor a duty.  But I'd have to agree with you, it don't do much for my sex drive either.  I don't care to be looking at more chins than a chinese phone book. lol  Unfortunately whether or not we want to see it is irrelevent. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

but my point is that their behavior is being reinforced by someone, othewise they wouldn't be going out teh house like that. Our society tells these stupid hoes to embrace the fact that "real"women have curves.. no real lazy women have curves. besides I am not even getting into whether or not being overweight is right or wrong, thats not et issue. I am just saying that its fucced they buy these clothes and exppose themselves teh way they do. And you are absolutely correct, it is irrelevant whether we want to see it oor not apparently.dammit


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2004)

It always cracks me up to see fat chicks wearing tight pants and tight shirts that allow thier fat bellies to hang out.  Why on earth do they think that's sexy!?


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 3, 2004)

There may be hope.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,121608,00.html


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Do you happen to live in Texas? lol


Are you saying we are all fat in Texas?


----------



## Metalman777 (Jun 3, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 3, 2004)

Isn't that what makes America great? Believe it or not your opinion is not the only one in America, some guys like their women a little meaty. Having such a myopic view of things will haunt you one of these days...ie. when your daughter starts to dress that way. I'm just praying that when my daughter gets to be that age she doesn't start putting fuccing barbells in her nose...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2004)

> some guys like their women a little meaty. Having such a myopic view of things will haunt you one of these days


 Some meat is fine. IMO not everyone likes them skinny bitches.   (i'll probably get flamed for that one)

But i think this post was targeting the obese or tend to be obese who attire only serves to emphasize their obesity.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 3, 2004)

Being overweight and obesity is common throughout the U.S.

When I lived in Hollywood, CA, I saw lots of beatiful women--but I saw more obese, huge women, and men.  

Obesity is everwhere in America.

Come to South East Asia.....it'll chang ya.....


----------



## Michael D (Jun 3, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> All the girls are hot but fat.


  Something just isn't right with that statement.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_Don´t blame the girls for exposing their fat, blame the people who say that every women is beautiful no matter what. That happens here at IM as well, a woman post her picture and everybody is like: "You are very hot, beautiful, cute ..." 
No, you are not._


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> no it is not. There aren't enough unpussified guys out there like me to let these bitches know they look like shit and need to cover up. We aren't supposed to comment on that, its too PC. These women are strong and brave instead or whatever other garbage they are feeding us. I don't want to see that crap, man or women. If you are fat and out of shape, don't flaunt it please. Its not popular with any guys I know I tell ya what!


I agree with you gr1 that I don't really want to look at overweight people who feel it necessary to wear clothing that hilights their weight.  But in the same breath, for what it's worth, I do give them credit for wearing what they do and not caring what you or I think.  I liken it to me going outside shirtless and wearing shorts to the park or wherever in summer just to get a reaction about my tattoos.    I especially love to hear the lawyer running group at the gym talk amongst themselves as I leave the change room ... you hear things like "why does he have so many tattoos ... did you see the naked ladies all over his body ... "


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Being overweight and obesity is common throughout the U.S.
> 
> When I lived in Hollywood, CA, I saw lots of beatiful women--but I saw more obese, huge women, and men.
> 
> ...


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 3, 2004)

seabee, i know what you mean. i also live in a college town, and you do see a lot of very pretty faces w/ the saddle bags. they wouldn't be nearly as bad if they didn't wear those overly tight low cut jeans with the short tight shirt that forces rolls of fat out over the jeans. i think another problem is that many of these girls actually did have the body for their clothes when they came to college, but college is apparantly all about destroying your body with frequent binge drinking and fast food runs... and i don't know about your college, but i can't find anything to suit my diet on campus.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 3, 2004)

hey ez on us Texanz!  Not all of us are FAT!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _"You are very hot, beautiful, cute ..." _
> _No, you are not._


Yes I am.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> _Don´t blame the girls for exposing their fat, blame the people who say that every women is beautiful no matter what. That happens here at IM as well, a woman post her picture and everybody is like: "You are very hot, beautiful, cute ..."
> No, you are not._


right on te money my man


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

I have to say, you guys are bein jerks.  You think it's ok to reinforce the constant image that every girl or woman should be perfect, flawless, and thin.  As one of the many girls overcoming an eating disorder I want to say you should step back and stop being so goddamn shallow.  Being thin doesn't make you a better person.  I totally 100% agree that women should wear clothes that FIT.  But to say that a woman is ugly because she's packing a few extra pounds? I say go F*$% yourselves. 

Vieope, don't bother looking at my pics anymore either.  The fact is that we have the GUTS to post pictures and hope to God we don't get torn down and insulted, and obviously those of us here on IM are NOT lazy, we are all working very hard towards our goals.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

First of all, I dont think anyone was bashing fat girls. They were bashing fat girls who walk around in an xtra small shorty-tank top and xtra-xtra small boy shorts.

Secondly, all you've gotten is positive reactions about your pics, so why bring that up?

EDIT:  Just saw Vieopes post about girls posting pics here.  I retract my second point.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't think anyone was talking about the women here.  

I agree it isn't good for young women to belief they must be a size 2 and have certain measurements to be attractive.  But seems like the pendulum has swung 180 degrees.

Haven't you ever seen a woman who was at least 30 lbs overweight crammed into a pair of super low rise bootie shorts with a strappy tank top with fat spilling out everywhere and said to yourself:  "wonder what she was thinking when she got dressed"

They aren't talking about the woman who gains 5 lbs and refuses to put on a bathing suit.  They're talking about the ones who gain 30 and put on a thong at the public pool.  (imho)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t blame the girls for exposing their fat, blame the people who say that every women is beautiful no matter what. *That happens here at IM as well, a woman post her picture and everybody is like: "You are very hot, beautiful, cute ..." *_
> *No, you are not.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> For nikegurl


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

i saw what vieope said about the women posting pictures here and while harsh....there's some truth to it.

imagine this.  you or i or anyone of us gains a lot of weight and posts pics.  chances are that most people will say we look fine or have pretty eyes or we're beautiful or something.  i wouldn't expect anyone to say - damn you have a fat middle and tons of cellulite on your butt.  

here's another example - i've seen people talk about doing a show in X number of weeks when they aren't going to be nearly ready and it's rare for anyone to point that out.  he could have phrased it better....but i don't think the intent was to be nasty.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Well who says he's talking about *if* I gained a lot of weight.  His post refers to the pics we have already posted.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Are you getting upset because u think he was referring to you???  I really doubt he was


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

It was a blanket statement, therefore I am included.  Even if I am not, I still think it wrong and obnoxious.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Think about it, as far as I know none of the girls here are obese, at most a bit pudgy, I am one of them, therefore I would not be wrong to assume I am included.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I think you're overreacting, but you're entitled to your opinion.  Knowing Vieope, I'm sure he didnt mean to insult you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

I dont think he cares who he insults.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Bad day, Greeky?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

i sort of see 2 different ideas here.

1st was the talk about the fat women wearing tiny clothes and not seeming to give a damn how they look.

then i think that sort of led into the whole idea of what's "politically correct".  i've yet to see a fat person post a picture here.  BUT over the years i have seen people post pictures and talk about their contest prep when their bodyfat is WAY out of whack for competing and they barely have any muscle.  no one wants to be the ogre to tell them that.  people will all post how great they look and then think to themselves "is she crazy?  she's gonna get on stage in 10 weeks - doesn't she see what we do when she looks at herself?"

don't take it personally greeky.  not worth it no matter what he meant.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It was a blanket statement, therefore I am included. Even if I am not, I still think it wrong and obnoxious.


Yo greek. You need to get a little thicker skin. There was no reference made to you or anyone else in this forum. I read the quote you are referrring to, and see your point, but that is not even the type of weight we are talking about here.  V. has just one of many opinions here.  Why is it girls let the opinion of one over-rule the good opinions of many? If you are going to include yourself in every blanket statement, you are going to live a very miserable existance. You turned around and did they same thing by saying you guys are bing jerks. There are many that have not even posted in this thread. Nobody here is referring to girls that are carrying a "few extra lbs" as you put it, but rather flat out FAT. I agree, there is too much preasure on girls being too thin, but that is not the topic here. I see no reason you sy you pulled your pics. You look great and should be proud of them. NOW CHILL!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Sweetie, he wasn't refering to what you're talking about, altho I do get what you're saying.  And he's only been a member a bit longer than I have, meaning we've pretty much seen the same pics.  And those pics are of me and my friends here at IM. 

You're right, it's not worth the aggravation.  Can't change how the world reacts to me can only change how I react to the world.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

I know I am oversensitive, but the girls on this forum WERE referred to, and none of them are "flat out FAT"


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

You pulled your pics?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Actually, no I didn't, but I am considering it.  Quite frankly I'm hurt (as if it wasn't obvious)


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Nope...still there.  I thought BO said u pulled them.  That would be lame.  I'd miss them


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

If this hurt you, Greeky, thats a serious problem. You're entitled to your feelings, but this doesnt seem like its worth getting worked up over IMO. There are far more critical things to worry about in life than whether or not someone on a message boards likes the pics people post.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sweetie, he wasn't refering to what you're talking about, altho I do get what you're saying. And he's only been a member a bit longer than I have, meaning we've pretty much seen the same pics. And those pics are of me and my friends here at IM. .


I think all of you gals here look great and give kudos for posting pics.  Even if there should be less clothing allowed. 



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You're right, it's not worth the aggravation. Can't change how the world reacts to me can only change how I react to the world.


That's the spirit.




			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I know I am oversensitive, but the girls on this forum WERE referred to, and none of them are "flat out FAT"


I think it was just a poor choice oif words.  Besides, his opinion don't mean shiat.  It's mine that counts.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

I have issues, never denied that.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have issues, never denied that.


WOOOHOOO!!!!  We got another member in the "Issue Club".  You're not along girlie.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> I have to say, you guys are bein jerks. You think it's ok to reinforce the constant image that every girl or woman should be perfect, flawless, and thin. As one of the many girls overcoming an eating disorder I want to say you should step back and stop being so goddamn shallow. Being thin doesn't make you a better person. I totally 100% agree that women should wear clothes that FIT. But to say that a woman is ugly because she's packing a few extra pounds? I say go F*$% yourselves.


Hey Greek, you are trippin. check it out, you are putting words into other peoples posts and you are reading too dep into them .No offense but you seem to be the one that has issues. I guarantee that if this thread were complaining about fat guys with huge guts walking around with no shirts on, you would be right there complaining with us. No one said you aren't working hard towards your goals, and frankly if you are gonna let some comment get you all worked up like you have to prove to us something then you don't sound like you have the mental toughness to achieve your goals. You don't need to prove shit to us. We are not saying that women in this society shoudl all be thin, although they should. WE ARE SIMPLY SAYING THAT ITS NOT NECESSARY TO FLAUNT IT. I can't stand it when women say stupid shit like, oh our society pressures women to be too thin, thats BS. take a fuccin look around, how many women are in great shape? a VERY small percentage. There must not be that much pressure if we are so accepting to them being overweight, it just gets more and more out of control todays day in age..Woman are not ugly b/c they are packin a few extra pounds, not by a long shot. I personalyl love some meat on my women, I love it. Women, and men, are ugly when they let themselves get out of hand and they flaunt it like its something to be proud of, Its not. Its a character flaw to be that lazy.. I could go on and on, but everyone can see that you are trippin, you are making a stink out of something thats not even the issue. No one even said your name, you were the one that grouped yourself in there, no one else did. You need to relax and save that energy some something better..peace


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

hey greeky - here's a saying you might like.  (it's one i like, but sometimes forget myself)

"don't allow anyone to walk around in your head with their dirty shoes on"


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> I know I am oversensitive, but the girls on this forum WERE referred to, and none of them are "flat out FAT"


by the way, he wasn't getting at teh point that they were fat as much as he was saying that its wrong to tell people they look great, when they don't look "great" and I agree. Same goes with lots of men on here, I have seen people say they look great when they look horrible. its not just some gangup on the women here. I think its pretty obvious that teh men LOVE the women here. its all good


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Women, and men, are ugly when they let themselves get out of hand and they flaunt it like its something to be proud of, Its not.


I agreed here, I was trippin over something else completely.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

*kills gr81*


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Speaking of pics, MG.  I thought you were gonna post some yesterday.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

ouch..howcome?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

No, I said I was going to take them yesterday! I still have to get them developed lol.

And because your in here chattin it up while I am waiting for responses... elsewhere...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

See http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32273&page=4&pp=30 for a face shot from like a meelion years ago, I was a kid so.. gimme a break!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

Fat Girls

Like 20 Pounds Of Shit In A 10 Pound Bag


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

I was replying to greek real quick, sheeesshh..  I am worth the wait, right?!.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll go out on a limb here and say...''I'd take a girl with a kind heart,a good spirit...and a few pounds, over a hottie with major issues any day."


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> See http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32273&page=4&pp=30 for a face shot from like a meelion years ago, I was a kid so.. gimme a break!


Was waiting for something a lil more recent.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I actually like curves on a girl...within reason.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I actually like curves on a girl...within reason.


most guys like curves...it's the dents that are yucky.   

dents = cellulite


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> Fat Girls
> 
> Like 20 Pounds Of Shit In A 10 Pound Bag


kinda like skinny guys...a two inch dick in a Magnum Condom. lol


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> most guys like curves...it's the dents that are yucky.
> 
> dents = cellulite


CURVES i like !


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> most guys like curves...it's the dents that are yucky.
> 
> dents = cellulite


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Well sorry Var, nuffin yet, I will try my best to go as quick as I can but I can't exactly hold a gun to the film developers head, can I? Heh, dun even answer that one, I will not!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

CURVES circa GISELE BUNDCHEN !!! my fav model


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> CURVES i like !


see I think hse could benefit from a little more meat on her bones. Thats me personally though, but a little too skinny IMO


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> see I think hse could benefit from a little more meat on her bones. Thats me personally though, but a little too skinny IMO


Like attracts like. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> see I think hse could benefit from a little more meat on her bones. Thats me personally though, but a little too skinny IMO


Your gonna like what I have in store for ya then


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> see I think hse could benefit from a little more meat on her bones. Thats me personally though, but a little too skinny IMO


This chick is definitely too skinny.  She's hot, but would be a lot hotter with more curves.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

i think we have a consensus.

curves:    dents/cellulite:


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> see I think hse could benefit from a little more meat on her bones. Thats me personally though, but a little too skinny IMO


this is for you GR !!!!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

When do we get to see your curves, Nike???    Havent seen new pics from u in ages.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> this is for you GR !!!!!!


Fuck gR, I'll take that haha!

j/p bro


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier, u posted a pic a few weeks ago of one of the HOTTEST chicks Ive ever seen.  Do u still have that?  Do you know the one I mean?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Not sure.  What did she look like?


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Hmmm...hottest girl ever.  Does that help?


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Brown hair...kind of exotic looking.  I remember people saying she wasnt that hot.  Clearly they had problems with their eyesight


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Give me a few


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

I fuckin dont know man... It was in one of Vieopes threads, but I cant find it. So here is some eye candy 













This is the hottest chick ever!  Damn... such nice t&a


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll find it.  I have another 12 mins of work.  Plenty of time to slack off looking for pics.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

This new search engine is the balls!   

Now I know why you werent sure, PreMier.  You posted a whole damn thread with about 20 models in it.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15051


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh... MY model thread LOL


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I gotta learn how to post images like that.  

She is soooo fine!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 3, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> most guys like curves...it's the dents that are yucky.
> 
> dents = cellulite


Yep, don't like lookin' at bags of pennies.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Use img tags.  Here Prince!  Its Angel Veil


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Is she a porn star or something???  If so, I'm going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Playboy plamate.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Use img tags. Here Prince! Its Angel Veil


this chik looks like JAYNA OSO !!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Maybe.. http://www.famousbitches.com/angelveil.htm
Nevermind...
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Angel is still unsure whether she will ever do porn movies: "_I love sex and I also love to be wild and crazy but not everyday, not with someone I don't know, and not to see it over and over again on the screen... I like to keep my kinky stuff to myself_".[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maybe angels just don't belong in porn movies[/font]


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey numbnuts, some of us have jobs.  Don't be throwing shit up that's not work safe. 



			
				BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 3, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Hey numbnuts, some of us have jobs. Don't be throwing shit up that's not work safe.


you shouldnt be using the internet at work, genius !! especially to surf the internet and chat in forums....

im sure your boss wouldnt be too pleased !!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey P, since you are always posting us beautiful women, namely angel, I give you Colleen Shannon. This chick was the 50th annv Playboy bunny, and sooooo bangin!! She is kinda the hottest chick I have ever seen actually... Go look her up, mmmhhhmm..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> this is for you GR !!!!!!


thanks buddy, thats so nice of you! ha ha, yeaaaaaawwww


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_ 
Fisrt of all I never intended to offend anyone in particular. I don´t even remember someone that I didn´t like here but since IM is no different than the real world that probably already happened here. Why would someone post a picture expecting false feedback anyway?

If you consider warning that someone is not as beautiful as she expected soon enough, the damage can be considerably reduced. Most people that develop eating disorders or more serious psychological problems related to appearance is someone that developed a false sense of self through the years because people are too nice to say the truth, specially in women.

Anyway, I don´t go around telling someone that they are not beautiful to make them feel bad but if they are close to me and they ask my opnion, why should I lie? 

Now I will read the whole thread..  _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_ Some brazilian for you people.  _
[IMG2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,2066315,00.jpg[/IMG2]
[IMG2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,2066321,00.jpg[/IMG2]
[IMG2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,2066361,00.jpg[/IMG2]
[IMG2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,2066367,00.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

man do i love brazilian chicks, mmmmm thanks V. I am gonna come visit you guys real soon! lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

oh PHAT chicks hot stuff


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

k i didn't read the whole thread either is their gonna be a test?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



_Is that just me or the rest of you can´t stop to look at this gif?  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

hey i watched a while myself


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

gawd damm, look at that red head! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow, nice reflections there


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> gawd damm, look at that red head! lol


Why, thank you


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _ Some brazilian for you people.  _
> [IMG2]http://paparazzo.globo.com/glb/ppz/photo_Show_ppz/0,4904,2066361,00.jpg[/IMG2]


Um...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Control yourself, stop droolin on the keyboard!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Control yourself, stop droolin on the keyboard!


_Droolin is not exactly the word for him. _


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Its my works keyboard.. I dont care 

PreMier- "back to drooling"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

LOL, I should have expected something like this in response.. Anyway, have fun wreckin the keyboard.. btw, what do ya do? hehe


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

I work in IT for an oil corporation. Pretty boring/shitty job. But the pay is good. Thats what is keeping me here. But I dont know how much longer... I need to do something that I enjoy, even if it is a pay cut.















Damn Vieope... I am in love


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn Vieope... I am in love



_Haha.. I wanna see your reaction the first time you go to a beach here. 

If it wasn´t for that, we should be one of the most developed countries in the world. We can´t really think about science and stuff. _


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

No shit... I cant even get back to work


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

mAAAAAaannnnn, look at that brunette, look at that blonde!, LOOOk at them all.. he he ohright!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_What about that? _


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Post more! :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_I have to sleep. :bounce: 

 _


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

My fave is the one gr81 posted, colleen, she's the hottest.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Geez, thread went from "fat girls" to "skinny girls" in minutes..  lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I have to sleep. :bounce: _
> 
> _ _


Sleep tomorrow! :bounce:


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I have to sleep. :bounce: _
> 
> _ _


"sleep" HAHA, if I had a quarter for everytime a guy said that...


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_Life can be so good. :bounce: _


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> My fave is the one gr81 posted, colleen, she's the hottest.


Ohhh, you god great taste then greeky!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> "sleep" HAHA, if I had a quarter for everytime a guy said that...


you get that one alot?!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

> _Life can be so good. :bounce: _


I would liek to just tip my hat to V for a minute! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Life can be so good. :bounce: _


Whats her name?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> you get that one alot?!


Seems that way


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats her name?


_Juliana Paes, it is not on the list of the site. 
http://paparazzo.globo.com/Paparazzo/0,6993,EA33-646,00.html# _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

> I believe in Brazil :bounce:



_Haha.. good parody of my old signature.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

I like their tans movin to Brazil n goin naked.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm in Maine it is still cold here.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 4, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I live in a college town. All the girls are hot but fat. They wear clothes like Brit...short tops and low, tight ass pants...lots of extra meat hangin out.


Thats not meat brother, they didn't get those "abs" in the gym.


----------

